# My life as a beginner rider. :P



## howsecrazy (Feb 2, 2011)

January 20th 2011-

To day i rode padi and just did some simple work on her, walk and trot. I didn't jump today as i didn't feel like going there


----------



## howsecrazy (Feb 2, 2011)

February 4th-
Today I rode padi again, though we did not want to ride her in a saddle see we rode bareback. We did this to get to know the horse, to see how it really feels when she is trotting and walking and also to have fun  This was also to see how hippy we could make our selves look


----------



## howsecrazy (Feb 2, 2011)

February 18th
As you may have noticed i ride around every second week  Today I was actually not meant to be riding, I was at my friends house and when we were in her pool i noticed a paddock one house across from her's. It was zoe's! So we called zoe and met up with her, as when we did this we were still in our togs and were wet so we watched zoe ride padi and olivia ride boonah for a bit. When zoe got tired so she got of and told us to get on. I hoped on padi and it was a bit uncomfortable as when i would try and kick my inside leg would rub against the strips so i wore zoe chaps. Then after i walked padi around i jumped and trotted her and it was amazing. Also unexpectedly when we were walking back to wash and feed the horses padi wanted to get back soon so she took of (while is was on here) in a canter. Then olivia dropped her dressage saddle to stop us. I had a lot of fun today and i am very happy with myself as normally zoe would have to lead me into a trot though today even in togs i did it by my self.


----------



## howsecrazy (Feb 2, 2011)

February 19th 
Today was one of the best days of my LIFE.
Zoe and i headed down to the paddock at around 5pm with olivia. When we got there we saddled the horses up and went for a ride. First i saddled and lead Padi out to the area were we where riding and zoe hoped on to warm her up. Then i got on and i got a full lesson. Were to keep my hands, were my arms need to me, keep my heals down ALWAYS. Then i did some trotting and jumping and after yesterdays canter I had toled myself that if I'm ready I want to learn how to canter. So I would ride in an oval, jump the straight, turn, jump the cross, kick, and canter! It was amazing the first few times i stopped or we only did a few beats. But by the end of the day i could go two full rounds in a canter. It was AMAZING. I love it  Though i only have videos of my cantering.


----------



## howsecrazy (Feb 2, 2011)

Today, I got to go and see nugget (zoes other horse) as she i sleasing him to another girl and she needed some help so i walked on him, then at five we went to there paddock and i watched zoe abit and then i got on. I had a sore hip so i only rode a little bit. I trotted around and jumped then i cantered. We worked on my canter and i am trying to learn how to canter with out bouncing and without my foot moving out of the stirrups! I need to be able to Trot and Canter properly without any of that happening and doing it properly before i work on jumping. Though i love horse riding and its good i even have friends with horses other wise i wouldn't be here typing this.  Ohh and just to say CHINGA comes back tomorrow to anyone that know chingazmyboy (chinga has been at there farm because of all the rain we have had.)


----------



## howsecrazy (Feb 2, 2011)

05-03-11 
Today Zoe, olivia and I were planing on going to Pony Club excpet for this bad weather we are having it was cancelled. So we went for a quick ride instead. And when I say quick I mean quick, we saddled up and jumped on, I rode for a little bit and then the wind picked up and it started raining.. Though Im happy i rode at all today


----------



## howsecrazy (Feb 2, 2011)

12-03-11
Today I went to the paddock with zoe to do my english asignment (photo's), so we did them and then we rode bare back in joddies and washed the horses and just hung around. Then our other friend olivia came and they tacked up and there instructer came over and gave them a lesson. I watched and after that I rode  it was so much fun.. though i will post some photos tomorrow


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Seems like you have a lot of fun!  You're lucky you have friends with horses!


----------



## howsecrazy (Feb 2, 2011)

Sorry i haven't been on here for a while though a few weeks ago i received a jumping lesson from my friend Maddie on the 25-04.


----------



## howsecrazy (Feb 2, 2011)

Then on the 21-05 i had a jumping lesson but i dont have all the pics, but we also did Round up and lunging.


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Sounds like you have a blast!! You seem so comfortable around horses, i wish when i had friends over they were interested! Keep going its nice to see the pure enjoyment of riding with none of the competetiveness.  thanks for making me smile.

^^Im a fellow aussie!


----------



## howsecrazy (Feb 2, 2011)

Riding lesson on the 21-05-11. We did jump (but i have no pics) we did round up and just lunging and playing around. 
video 25-04-11: 



video 21-05-11:


----------



## howsecrazy (Feb 2, 2011)

JackofDiamonds said:


> Sounds like you have a blast!! You seem so comfortable around horses, i wish when i had friends over they were interested! Keep going its nice to see the pure enjoyment of riding with none of the competetiveness.  thanks for making me smile.
> 
> ^^Im a fellow aussie!


Aww thanks, i love riding and just hanging with horses. I could spend all day just lying in a paddock if i know that there is a horse here. I even clean out my friends float, make the feeds and set up our jumping courses


----------



## howsecrazy (Feb 2, 2011)

Rode on 30th on one of my best friends Olivias Horse. This is the second time i have ridden him and he is a very fast moving horse and is very responsive. He has a medium canter which is easy to go with and i had fun walking, trotting and then got into a canter. He is a really good horse and I loved being able to ride him <3


----------



## howsecrazy (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey, I rode today  I have only on picture at the moment but will be uploading a video to my youtube channel soon. I had heaps of fun, learning how to instruct someone and see how to pick up on there mistakes. It was fun. I made a jumping course and got to actually sound like a pro. I also go to ride, i worked on my leg work and trotted, and worked on my canter  had heaps of fun and cant wait to do it again.


----------



## howsecrazy (Feb 2, 2011)

Well. There is always a first time for everything, which was a big lesson i learnt today. I fell of Chinga for the first time. Well okay, i will start at the beginning of the day. We decided to create a show jumping course because i may have a comp on the 17-09-11. Maddie rode first and when it was my turn i got to the first jump and chinga decided because i didnt put a lot of leg on he would dump me, so i now have a very sore bum and cant walk. But other wise i got to ride another horse called jazz and she allowed me to trot, jump and a little canter. I gave me my confidence and made me happy. I also rode chinga again, after Maddie got thrown into a tree. He was in a very forward mood and we had to work him alot before he calmed down. So after lunging him, i got on and just walked and trotted him. It was good. I felt that i cant be scared of something that i contributed to. It was a good feeling being able to notice what i did wrong and how to fix it. I now know i need more leg and need to watch my position before a jump... Anyways i had an amazing day and cant wait to do it again. Video of me falling and riding will be up soon. Sorry i lost the other video so i cant upload the one of me riding from the other day  xxoo


----------



## howsecrazy (Feb 2, 2011)

Falling video- ‪ridingjumpinglaughin's Channel‬‏ - YouTube First fall is me, Third is Maddie
Riding Jazz- ‪ridingjumpinglaughin's Channel‬‏ - YouTube
Everything- ‪ridingjumpinglaughin's Channel‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## howsecrazy (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey, today i went to the paddock with maddie and had alot of fun. We cleaned out her float, fed her pony (chinga) and ate alot of junk food. We were waiting for her farrier to come for 1 and a half hours until we rang her mum and we were told he cut his finger of. So we saddled chinga up and just did some light work on him. She got on and took him over some jumps and let me tell you he was amazing. We was flying over everything and was even doing spreads. (measurements arent certified yet  ) She worked him abit and then let me on him. I was working on my postion more than the aspect of going faster. I was trotting over small ( not even 40cm) jumps and working on releasing and giving him his head. I then cantered around a bit and had some fun just really sitting on him. I then let maddie get back on and she did some dressage, he wasnt exactly in the mode, but he had fun anyways. I love watching maddie ride. She is an inspiration to me and she really showed me everything I know. I have learnt how to ride from a past friend and all she did was threaten and yell at me. Maddie showed me its not all about wining a contest, but more about completing your goal and having fun. I love riding. I love horses. I love my friends. And I love my life. 
P.S She inspired me to write a book.  hope it goes well.


----------



## howsecrazy (Feb 2, 2011)

Went riding, on the 28-07-11 and fell of  fun again. Anyways here are a video:
‪ridingjumpinglaughin's Channel‬‏ - YouTube
‪ridingjumpinglaughin's Channel‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

looks like you have a great time riding! The horses are very pretty, and you are a good rider


----------



## howsecrazy (Feb 2, 2011)

Cheyennes mom said:


> looks like you have a great time riding! The horses are very pretty, and you are a good rider


Thank you so much, and yes I love riding and sometimes I dont mind just being in a paddock with a horse, i could be cleaning there stables or brushing there coat; I just love the feeling  And thank you I will make sure to tell the horses owners that you think they are pretty, a lot of time and effort goes into keeping these horses the way they are and I am sure they will appreciate it.


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

haha that's awesome, good for you  Have you ever considered leasing a horse? that's what I do with Cheyenne, and it's great! p.s.I didn't know we were the same age (I'm 14), that's so cool  (lol random)


----------



## howsecrazy (Feb 2, 2011)

Cheyennes mom said:


> haha that's awesome, good for you  Have you ever considered leasing a horse? that's what I do with Cheyenne, and it's great! p.s.I didn't know we were the same age (I'm 14), that's so cool  (lol random)


Haha yes, i turn 14 on 09-09-11  And yes i have considered and am saving my money as we speak. I really want to be able to show my parents I could do it, any pointers?


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

that's great! Hope you can find a good horse for yourself when you have enough money  Maybe you could find a lesson barn and start taking lessons, that's how I started and eventually my instructor started helping me out with my parents and talking to them and saying how much faster I'd learn if I could ride more than once a week and she suggested leasing my lesson horse that I adored (Cheyenne). That's just what I did anyways. lol sorry I'm probably not much help


----------



## songbird (Jul 3, 2011)

You seem to be making really great progress and look like you have a lot of fun


----------

